# Rent Deposit



## HH1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello - I am worried that my house rental deposit won't be returned. Over the years I have moved house numerous time in Portugal and never had a problem but all communication from my former landlord has ceased. The check-out went without any problems and in fact, my husband and I had actually spent quite a lot of time and effort improving the property while we were there. What steps can I take? The 60 days is up on Friday 1st March and I can't afford to lose €1800.

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First send a registered letter with the returned Received signed card option stating the return of deposit conditions and deadline so if he doesn't return deposit on time you have some proof that you've communicated matter to him, if it doesn't then materialize follow up with another letter giving him "reasonable" time to comply, in the meantime you can then check what your legal options are but at least have the basis to pursue, good luck


----------



## HH1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you canoeman, will try that!


----------

